# White Eared Rabbits



## LopsAreGreat (Mar 26, 2021)

I’m wondering for all of those breeders out there if you could answer some questions I have! First off, what genes give you a White eared rabbit? I’ve only ever seen white eared Holland Lops, so is this gene only specific to Holland Lops or can it be bred just as easily into other rabbit breeds such as Mini Lops?


----------



## majorv (Mar 27, 2021)

I understand that in the UK they breed for that but haven’t heard of it in the US. Whether they have white ears or not has more to do with the variety.


----------



## LopsAreGreat (Mar 27, 2021)

majorv said:


> I understand that in the UK they breed for that but haven’t heard of it in the US. Whether they have white ears or not has more to do with the variety.


Yes they have white eared rabbits in the US, but I just wanted to know what genes it is so that I could start breeding it into my Mini Lops.


----------



## Hoppybunn (Mar 28, 2021)

White ear varieties started in Germany. You must have a genetic white ear to get white ear offspring, Only a white ear parent can have white ear offspring. There are alit of breeders of holland lops now breeding them.


----------



## LopsAreGreat (Mar 28, 2021)

Hoppybunn said:


> White ear varieties started in Germany. You must have a genetic white ear to get white ear offspring, Only a white ear parent can have white ear offspring. There are alit of breeders of holland lops now breeding them.


Yes I know this, but what is this white ear gene? Is it apart of such as the agouti family? Or the solid family? Or I’d love even if you could tell me if the gene is something like En gene or AA gene, I believe AA is a gene. I’m just saying these things for reference.


----------



## SableSteel (Mar 29, 2021)

It's a separate gene, EnWe, is incomplete dominant. One copy gives you the classic white ear markings, with the white ears and spot on the head and grizzled muzzle. Two copies gives you white ear extreme, with the color mostly on the flanks and behind the eyes.


----------



## LopsAreGreat (Mar 29, 2021)

SableSteel said:


> It's a separate gene, EnWe, is incomplete dominant. One copy gives you the classic white ear markings, with the white ears and spot on the head and grizzled muzzle. Two copies gives you white ear extreme, with the color mostly on the flanks and behind the eyes.


Ok, thank you for the help, do you know how to start breeding this gene into Mini Lops? And could you give me the starting colors of rabbits to get that white eared rabbit? Could you give me a picture of EnWe looking rabbits? Sorry I have so many questions about this, but what pairing of rabbits would get the white eared rabbit? I hope this all makes sense, if I need to clarify more, just ask.


----------



## SableSteel (Mar 29, 2021)

White ear is a separate gene. You need white ear rabbits to start off with if you want to breed them. The gene does exist in mini lops but it is still hard to find overall because white ears were only recently imported into the USA (they were more common in europe beforehand). If you are seriously interested in white ears, there is a facebook group for it - has been the most informative group I've seen for white ear rabbit breeders. Facebook Groups


----------

